#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  [渣圖傷眼注意]初試電繪，求改

## wing君

小弟剛買了一塊電繪版後就開始亂畫了XD
希望大家可以給我小小意見
因為我覺得感覺比例怪怪的

THX A LOT

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

我知道你耳朵長在假耳的下面（被打
可以的話修一下耳機的位子吧？
還有手掌的部分多多練習吧
整體來說很不錯 加油貝( ´▽` )ﾉ

----------


## wing君

手掌真的很難掌握X＿＿X
應該怎畫才能更立體？
是因為沒打觸影嗎？

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

經驗問題
可以多拿自己的手當參考
不然就是上網爬文網路應有盡有
我只能提供你意見 因為電繪版不在我旁邊……

----------

